# When going to shows I always pack........



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I am looking to pick your brains....What do you always pack for showing? 

What little things make a big difference?

I am getting ready to pack for a weekend show and would love some tips on what to pack. onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

never shown yet myself but after someone else here went it reminded me that at the show I saw most people had puppy pens set up inside the show pens since they weren't all adequate to contain Nigerians. 

Have a blast and good luck!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my list usually looks like this:

For Goats
leashes
collars (show collars that is)
grain
hay - more then you think you will need because you always go through more hay on a show day or weekend then usual.
tattoo kit - all mine are tattooed but someone usually asks me "did you bring your tattoo kit?" so now i pack it
hoof trimmers (some bucks just need that little trim to make it into the show ring and on multiple ring shows it can mean the difference between being DQed in all rings or just the one. Also great for when you forget to trim the goats hooves before leaving)
Water buckets
milking stand
milk pail
Wet Ones (for cleaning hands and udders)
XPens (those pens never have small enough holes to keep my juniors in)
Clippers - fixing up those udders or shaving a goat you just never had time to do before leaving. 

For me
show clothes (extra whites)
night clothes (if a two day show)
money 
camera
phone and charger
SPF (I tend to get sunburned at teh weirdest of venues)
Shorts (because who wants to be hot and sticky when you can be cool  )
shoes (show adn otherwise)
deodorant
pillow (Im silly I have to have my pillow from home)
water - never know if I water will be easily available and if I will like the taste plus its cheeper to just bring it then buy it
Food - snacks for ride there and for when hungry. 
Directions - to AND FROM
Print out of rules and regulations for show as well as contact info 

REGISTRATION BOOK! Cant show without it


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have all those things packed :thumb: except the portable pens. I am bringing some short rolls of chicken wire and lots of zip ties!

I made a ring side tying chain since I will be showing 12 goats this year.

I am also bringing my PVC portable milkstand, I made it myself so it is a little crooked...but it works great.

I always seem to overpack with things I never end up using :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah i use to do that. But now I try to not over think it and remind myself that as long as I have the goats, the registration book, food for me and the goats then we will survive best we can. And everythign else is just icing on the cake. Makes it much more relaxing to pack and drive to the show. 

I use to get so anxious about it and I still do to some extent but reminding myself of the essentials has really helped. 

a tie chain is something I need to invest in as I am usually a bit fried from running from pens to show ring


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

For the goats: 
Collars (Both show and regular dog collars)
Water bucket
feed pans
Electrolytes
Clippers, comb for hocks (we don't clip below knee/hock on wethers) and shampoo just incase
Hoof clippers
Blood stop powder (incase I clip the hooves to close) 
C&D anti-toxin (seems like someone always needs it) 
Antibiotic of some type (just incase)
Towels
Grain

For me:
Show clothes
Shoes (boots for show and some shoes for working in)
Deoderant
Body spray
Extra clothes (you never know what might happen)
Money
Plenty of water
Camera
Directions (at least address' for the GPS)
A few snacks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Dani- The C7D anti tox? Why do you need to use it??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^I have the same question. 

I think Stacey's list really covered it! :thumb: Can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Dani- The C7D anti tox? Why do you need to use it??


I bring it jut incase. I'm not sure what it is but it seems like our 4-H wethers (our club) have more problems with overeaters. Plus, I'm the one who always has everything and is prepared no matter what. Its really more of a pre-caution just to make sure I have it if I need it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

And you are using it as a antidote when they overeat? Or I am not familiar with its use.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cd antitoxin is the treatment for enterotoxaemia 

It also gives immediate immunity but isn't long lasting like the toxoid is


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> And you are using it as a antidote when they overeat? Or I am not familiar with its use.


No, since overeaters is caused by a bacteria (naturally found in the rumen) then the anti-toxin wouldn't work for an animal eating too much. We've had two goats get enterotoxemia last year, both lived but since then I take it with me. I'd rather have it and nothing happen then not have it and something happen. Like I said its just pre-cautionary.... Oh and I tend to be a worry wart :roll:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We usually also rub our girls down with baby oil before going into the ring, fly spray, bug spray for me at night (esp if sleeping with 4-hers in barn), hoof polish (clear for white hooves, black for black)


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder if anyone brings water for the goats. We do this with the horses. They are very sensitive to the taste and smell of water and molasses doesn't do it for them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Just came back from my 1st show this past weekend and here were some of the things I am glad I did:

brought my own water for my goats. 

gave them the paste form of electrolytes and pro-bios before and after returning from the show

brought cokes for me and the kids in our "goodie cooler"


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

We don't do one day shows, ours are always 4 days to a week long. And we show Boers and a couple of dairy does.

So:

In the show box goes:

Fair book or show bill
registration book
HEALTH PAPERS
show collars
goat leads
clippers of all sizes (I'm a clipper freak)
Scissors
thinning shears for fixing any "oops" moments
hoof trimmers
Several brushes
Animal crackers or graham crackers for the goaties
a flashlight
Corn Husker's lotion
Soap
Chamois
baby wipes
fun things to do for us
mineral
clipper oil
LOTS and LOTS of zip ties



In our show-side tote:

Pink
scotch comb
Purple oil and a sponge
Brush
baby wipes

In the truck/trailer:

our farm sign
at least one more bucket than stalls
feeders
mineral feeders
bedding
wheelbarrow (expect to loan this out; we painted ours brightly and put our name on it just in case)
a bedding fork
Show stand and rails

That's all I can think of off the top of my head!


----------

